# Reiherabwehr



## scorpi (1. Dez. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mein teich existiert seit märz diesen jahres. bisher war alles schön, keine katzen keine __ reiher. anfang der woche hat mein nachbar einen reiher in meinem garten gesehen. 
stand heute ich habe zwei oder drei kois verloren.

was ist die efektivste methode sich gegen die diebe zu schützen?? mir schwebt die elektrozaun-variante vor!!

bitte um meinungen!!

mfg

micha


----------



## sigfra (1. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi Micha...


das ist natürlich mist, wenn du nen Reihe ram Teich hast, denn meines Wissens nach kommen die so oft wieder, bis der Teich leer ist...

ansonsten... Schrotflinte... zielen... abdrücken... 

... oder du benutzt mal die Suchfunktion hier... es wurde eigentlich schon genügend über das Reiherproblem geschrieben...

... da findest du dann auch die Tips und Ratschläge der anderen Mitglieder...

... oder du schaust mal hier... da stehn schon ein paar Tips...  ... jaja

... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3320/?q=Reiher+Abwehr

... oder hier

... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6095/?q=Reiher

... oder du machst dich selber auf die Suche... denn es gibt hier eine super Suchfunktion...


----------



## pepo (2. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

bei uns war er diese Woche 3 mal.... hatten Glück das jemand da war und ihn verscheucht hat.

Ich habe dann ein grünes Netz über den Teich gespannt...... das hilft dann hoffentlich.

gruß

Peter


----------



## hansel (2. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi Micha,

nach vielen Experimenten in vielen Jahren ist die wirksamste Art ein E-Zaun aus 2 Drähten Weidezaundraht.Einer in 10 cm Höhe , einer in 50 cm Höhe.
Danach wurden keinen __ Reiher und Katzen mehr am Teich gesehen.

schau mal unter www.hanshinte.de / Bei Hinte´s / Garten / Bild 15 und 16

da kannst Du sehen wie das dann aussieht.

Gruß Hans


----------



## scorpi (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Alles klar, der Zaun steht. Und jetzt werden wir mal sehen wer gewinnt!!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

... Angelschnur in Reihen gespannt.....


----------



## newman71 (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi zusammen,
hab mir dieses Jahr im Sommer bei ebay einen Reiherschreck geholt. Das ist ein Gerät, das über eine Optik alles erfasst, was sich in einem vorher eingestellten Bereich bewegt. Sobald da irgendwas reinläuft, geht automatisch der angeschlossene __ Wasserschlauch an  Hilft gegen alles, auch gegen Nachbars Katze!!!


----------



## Uli (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

hallo newman71,
hat der reiherschreck dir auch schon mal ne abkühlung verpasst?
gruß uli


----------



## newman71 (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

jepp, aber das passiert nur einmal !


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



> Sobald da irgendwas reinläuft, geht automatisch der angeschlossene __ Wasserschlauch an  Hilft gegen alles, auch gegen Nachbars Katze!!!



...und dann kommt der erste Bodenfrost...
Schlauch eingefroren, Teich noch Eisfrei und das große fressen beginnt...


----------



## Flash (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hmm gegen Nachbars Katze hilft auch ein Knüppel 

Aber ich weigere mich immer noch einen E-Zaun zu errichten, ich habe schon von akustichen Abwehrmethoden gehört, hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Ja, ich habe so einen akustischen Alarm im Einsatz...

Foto 

Geht gut, wenn er nicht gerade schläft...  

Übertreibt es nicht, benutzt einfache Methoden....


----------



## asneer (15. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich hatte son problem und habe es wie newman 71 gelöst. Suuuuper erfolge!
Winter----- kein Poblem. Wasser abstellen, Reiherschreck einpacken und Laubnetz übern Teich spannen. Gibt im Winter eh nicht viel zu sehen.

Als zusatz: Da die Geräte mit einer 9Vot Blockbaterie betrieben wird und diese auch nicht ganz billig sind, Strom aber da sein muß( denn sonst funkts nicht), habe ich ein Netzteil angeschlossen. Kostet nicht viel und hab immer Strom!
Wenn die Bat. mal leer sein sollte, man (Frau) merkt es uU. auch schon mal zu spät.:evil 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## alexander1 (15. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

hallo
also ich habe drahr um meinen teich gespannt und ein krokodil auf dem teich schwimmen.Naja okay sieht echt nicht so klasse aus aber es hilft und die fisch nervts nicht
grus alexander1


----------



## sigfra (15. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hallo zusammen...

als akustische Reiherabwehr eignet sich auch das...


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/17923&d=1189630695


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi Alexander,




			
				alexander1 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> also ich habe drahr um meinen teich gespannt und ein krokodil auf dem teich schwimmen.Naja okay sieht echt nicht so klasse aus aber es hilft und die fisch nervts nicht



Hätte da nicht auch ein Schild "Für Reiher verboten" genügt ??  

Das Krokodil hilft genausoviel wie das Schild.... es stört die Reiher in keinster Weise... genausowenig wie ein Plastikkumpel.
Draht ist schon besser, aber bitte in zwei Reihen in der richtigen Höhe... obwohl ich (und auch Dodi) haben mal gesehen wie ein Reiher mitten im Wasser landete, einen Fisch aufnahm und wieder aus dem Wasser startete (was mit Sicherheit jeder Experte bezweifeln wird)..... aba mir hams auf Video aufgenommen !!  

Hier im Forum ist bereits mehr als genug über dieses Thema geschrieben worden... nachlesen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

hi jo
das video würde ich zu gerne sehen....ist das möglich?:beeten 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi Jürgen,

läßt sich machen. Dauert aber paar Tage, da ich das erst suchen, überspielen und verkleinern und und muss.
Bitte mir dann aber auch mail-Adresse per PN zusenden.


----------



## Uli (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

hi jo,
stelle es doch ins forum,wir moechten auch was davon haben 
gruß uli


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi..

wußte ichs doch... keiner glaubts mir !!
Aber gut, ich machs fettich und stells hier rein... aber bitte etwas Geduld.
Weiß momentan nur noch, daß es bei einem schönem Schloss im Osten war, wo wir im Park spazieren gingen und es dann im See passierte.. aber Dodi wird sich bestimmt besser erinnern.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

super danke jo


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi,

hab das Video jetzt gefunden, umkopiert etc.
Hier isses:

Anhang anzeigen Reiher.avi

Doll iss es nicht, aber man sieht deutlich wie der Reiher runtergeht, angelt und wieder abfliegt und dies im Wasser.
Bevor Erklärungsversuche kommen, also ne Insel, Baumstamm, verlandet oder ähnlich war/ist dort nicht. Wir haben extra nochmal nachgesehen und uns bei der Parkverwaltung erkundigt.
Übrigens war das Ganze im Park von Schloß Machern im Muldentalkreis, 10 km. östlich von Leipzig, also in der Nähe von Annett u. Joachim.
Wenn mir jetzt ein Ornithologe sagt, es war ein anderer Vogel, dann glaube ich es, vorausgesetzt er sagt mir auch, welcher.
Jedenfalls bin ich seitdem sicher, daß Reiher auch direkt im Wasser landen können und wieder starten.


----------



## Flash (20. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi Jo,

na das ist ja fast unglaublich. Noch nie von so was gehört!.. Danke für das Video. Ich denke das war aber auch nur möglich, weil der See so groß ist, bei normalen Koi/Gartenteichen kann ich mir das so aber eher nicht vorstellen, aber möglich ist natürlich alles..grr

Bisher dachte ich das __ Reiher immer das letzte stück zu Fuß gehen, na ja so kann man sich Irren.. vieleicht ist der spezielle Reiher einfach auch nur blöde und weiß es nicht besser  ...  lach  Somit kann auch wenn nam so ne Zaunanlage aufstellt ne 100% Sicherheit nicht gewährleistet werden..


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



> Jedenfalls bin ich seitdem sicher, daß __ Reiher auch direkt im Wasser landen können und wieder starten.



Das beobachte ich bei uns an den Kanälen immer wieder...NUR...er muß im Wasser stehen können.
Wie im Video zu sehen, landet er, steht im Wasser, fängt was und startet auch wieder durch.
Das wäre im "Schwimmmodus" nicht möglich gewesen....

Das wirft die nächste Frage auf: Können Reiher schwimmen?  

Ich weiß, daß die Grauen aus der Luft die Wassertiefe bestimmen können. Die würden nie an einer Stelle landen wollen, die tiefer als ihre Beine lang sind, ist.

Aber wie sollen sie mit solch langen __ Stelzen schwimmen? 
Fragen über Fragen und kein Frühling  in Sicht....


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

hallo
danke für das video ist echt super 
ich denke daß er schwimmt und nicht im wasser steht.
gruß jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Hi,

…noch mal zum Thema Reiherschutz !

Wir haben große Probleme mit Reihern, da in unmittelbarer Nähe ein großer See mit etwa 25 Reiher-Nestern ist. Besuch von diesem netten Vogel ist bei uns also ganz normal.

Ich habe mir da bereits vor Jahren folgende Lösung einfallen lassen, die ich mal kurz dem geneigtem Leser vorstellen möchte. (heute hab ich mal wieder einen ernsthaften Tag).
Ich habe vor und hinter dem Teich eine Balkenreihe gemacht. (hinten Pergola und vorne extra dafür.) Zwischen die Balken habe ich Angelsehne gespannt (0,5 mm und kaum sichtbar). Auf dem 2. Bild grün dargestellt. Quer dazu habe ich eine einzelne Sehne gespannt (auf Bild rot). Diese ist mit einem Quecksilberschalter verbunden.

Geht jetzt ein Reiher durch die Angelsehne durch nach unten, drückt er die Sehne runter. Die rot dargestellte Sehne geht ebenfalls nach unten (egal wo der Reiher durchgeht) und löst den Quecksilberschalter aus, der mit einer (stillen) Alarmanlage gekoppelt ist. Mit einer Alarmanlage z.Zt. deshalb, da ich mir das Verhalten der Reiher ansehen will. Natürlich kann man auch vor Ort einen Krachmacher, ein bewegtes Objekt o.ä. anschliessen und würde den Reiher dann sofort vertreiben können.

Der Reiher geht fast immer auf der linken Bildseite runter. Mit der dünnen Angelsehne wird er daran auch nicht gehindert. Ich denke mal, die sieht er auch gar nicht. Von der Seite ist er noch nie gekommen, immer direkt durch. Mit dem Aufsteigen hat er jedoch die größten Probleme, insbes. mit einem Fisch im Maul kommt er nicht durch, da er auch hier direkt auf der Stelle nach oben durch will. Ich hatte bisher, wenn Alarm ausgelöst wurde, immer genügend Zeit zum Reiher hinzugehen, ihn zu verhaften, zu verurteilen und das Urteil standrechtlich zu vollziehen.

Hier die Fotos:

        

Vielleicht hilft dies ja einigen von euch bei ähnlichen Problemen.


----------

